# Italian version of France Passion.



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

If you are off to Italy have a look at this link.

http://www.fattoreamico.it/

We have not done it but it looks good, we are just clearing out the flyers and maps we have picked up and came across this.
There is an English conversion page.

And at €32 for an annual subscription it looks like a good deal.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice link, Steersy. Thanks  

Gerald


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Well spotted, Steersy. Thanks.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Also if you are a member of FRANCE PASSION you get a discount and only pay 26€.

However when I clicked on the online application form I noticed you needed to give all your details but the web addres only had http and NOT https !!!

Whether when you proceed further this changes when doing payment part I do not not as I didn't go that far.

There is also another alternative, downloading the application form and doing a bank payment and posting form.


----------

